# Plant...With Water and Light



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Jun 28, 2015)

Somehow that bit of video lifts my heart up. 
It's beautiful to observe life coming back to a sick plant. 
It's like a lovely metaphor.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

ahhh yes everything DW says I concur..I often see it happen here at home if a plant has been overlooked and I nurse it back to health, they are little miracles..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a tiny plant in the kitchen (cutting) that I need to refresh, will go and water it right now. nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Raven (Jun 28, 2015)

The little plant looked hopeless but water and light performed
a small miracle and brought it back to being healthy.
It made me smile.


----------

